# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  microSD card max size for Ender 3 Pro

## rhadkins2002

Does anyone know what the maximum capacity is for a microSD card that my Ender 3 Pro will actually see and read from?

Thanks.
Richard

----------


## curious aardvark

probably 32gb

----------

